# Help request for artwork of 322 sqn



## Deetz (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello everyone, I create digital artwork of WW2 aircraft and I'm looking for information anyone could provide about encounters of Mk.IX or Mk.XVI Spitfires of 322 Sqn against Fw-190's, preferably the A8.

Any stories that might make for an interesting piece of art would be great to hear about, thanks!

Dieter


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2008)

they have the ORB Contact them on their forum.
Untitled Page


----------

